# The Autism Acceptance Project



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

This video was sent to me from the director of John Luke's school.
I think it is excellent & wanted to share. The Autism Acceptance Project


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Tami,

Excellent video, thank you for sharing it. There is a woman in our church who has a n Autistic son. I believe she has been teaching him at home. He has already gone far beyond the expected abilities. By expected abilities, I mean expected by those in authority. Shows what some of them know. She has a web site, I just don't remember ist right now. I'll call her and get it. She may have some info others can use.

Rita


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for educating, reminding, keeping this at the surface for _ALL _ of us!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I just bought the book "Born On A Blue Day", I have watched programs on him, it's fascinating. Typically people won't admit to makes them different. I can relate to the numbers, I have instances where they have to be just right. Patterns of certain colors can actually annoy me. There, I admitted it! We have a non functioning autistic family member, I have always been interested in learning more. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow Tawnya that is really interesting. We just decided to read that book this month for our Parent Group. Born on a Blue Day We are all different in so many ways, we all need to be accepting and kind to one another despite our differences.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Wow Tawnya that is really interesting. We just decided to read that book this month for our Parent Group. Born on a Blue Day We are all different in so many ways, we all need to be accepting and kind to one another despite our differences.


Well Tami









Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

as a child, I wasn't accepted........of course, years later I could identify through adult eyes and gained wisdom and could see what my peers saw back then. If only children were taught from an early age that it's ok to be different, it makes you unique and if the other children were taught it's ok to be with them. As it has turned out, my own experiences molded my adult person and I have a very tender heart for those of our race who are less than what society perceives as perfect. Parents and caregivers of unique or handicapped children develop insight into the very soul of of that child and grasp the fragmented pieces, reassemble them, and create a puzzle that although may not appear perfectly put together, it is a magnificent formation of pieces that are held together with beauty, love , kindness, understanding, patience, and devotion.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Beautifully said







thank you!
I find at times that people pity us and they are so off base. We are so Blessed by our little boy and all of the special people in our lives. My son has truly been our greatest teacher.








I am sorry Tawnya that you had to endure the ignorance in our society.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

no need to be sorry Tami! the ones who should be sorry are those who didn't teach their children that less than perfect is ok. The taunting, humilition, etc, etc could have made me evil, hateful, non-cooperative. As is turned out I was simply a loss and lonely person, in my "own world" is where I found peace. The best part, is it laid the foundation for me to stand on ! I am an AWESOME mom and now enjoy round 2 with my grandaughter! the childhood experiences, while painful and sad, DIDN'T BREAK MY SPIRIT! 
Here is the unique part: when unduring the the childhood, with each experience I would go into "make it go away mode" . Go away mode could be hide or find a distraction, something else for the other to focus on, get if off of me. In adult hood, that transformed in "fix it mode". When something is wrong, goes wrong, breaks, or simply needs a solution, my mind is in instant "find a solution mode" NOW. The sooner the solution is found, the sooner the inconvenience or disruption in life goes away. Rick is just the opposite, when something goes wrong, breaks, etc., although he can fix dang near anything, his first reaction is *$%*^%^, and complain and rant. Then fix it-maybe. I don' quit until it's taken care of it. We had been married about 15 years before it hit me why I am the way I am, what formed it. I speculate that with him he got a little of both parents. His parents adopted him at birth and he learned from them the reaction behavior of his mom: throw you arms up and *#*&%& and complain and rant. His adoptive dad on the other hand was a fixer of everything and anything, creative. Rick is both of them, very interesting.
There is no place for pity in society other than those who bring on their own pitiful circumstances by laziness, choice, or both. Pity is so often misplaced. Too bad others can't see you and your husband and son and feel incredible compassion. Wouldn't it be easier, comforting, and effective?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Tami,

I look at you and Darlene with your sons, and see some incredible people who have risen to the challenge of raising such incredible young men. You both are actively seeking the very best for your sons, and that is something each parent should be doing. Often they are not.

Seeing you and Darlenes struggles makes me feel blessed indeed. That is a feeling God gave me early in my daughters life. She was in the NICU and I was celebrating the last of the IV's coming off by carrying her around in the nursery, when they lost a little one. So sad for them and the parents, but did I feel blessed? YES!

We never have to look far to see someone who makes us thankful that we do not have to walk in their shoes.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thank you Tami,

I love how that teaches us that Autism is just another word for Different...

Children with Autism and their parents have to be very special people, 
they were chosen after all.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing this with us.









My 7 year old son, Ryan, is autistic and a joy! Unfortunately kids are kids and therefore I think Ryan gets left out or overlooked by his classmates. He's gone to the same school now for three years and he hasn't even been invited to ONE birthday party in all that time.









Luckily he has a little brother, cousins, and a few others who are his true friends and include him in everything, so he's not really missing out on too much. But it's still sad to me to see him excluded.....it breaks my heart really. But, hubby and I just roll up our sleeves and focus on the positives and remain grateful for all our blessings.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Tami,
Thank you for sharing that beautiful video and reminding all of us to be thankful for our blessings. All children are blessings, each in their own way! We need to remember to be accepting, and teach our children the same. 
As a teacher I feel so blessed to meet special individuals each day/year. One of my favorite books to read to my classes during the beginning of the year is It's Okay to be Different by Todd Parr. In some small way I feel it helps kids remember everyone is special in their own way and to be accepting of all!

Thanks again Tami!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank You everyone for your kind words and your continued support, we appreciate it more than you know. 
Awareness & acceptance is so important to all the special people in our world.

Sexy Momma, I completely understand your heartache about Ryan not having friends outside of the family.







But remember he is only 7, things will get better for him socially as he grows, develops and finds his way.







With Love comes Miracles.

One of the biggest surprises for us from our Outbacker community was everyone accepted our son unconditionally. When I say everyone that is including all of the children. Not only did they accept him, they wanted to spend time with him, and truly get to know him. I also believe that they genuinely like him.







Our family is extremely Grateful to all of our Outbackers Friends, those whom we've met & those we will meet in the future.

Have a Great & Safe Day!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> Not only did they accept him, they wanted to spend time with him, and truly get to know him. I also believe that they genuinely like him. biggrin.gif


The best example of this is when Cordell rode his bike all through the campground yelling "John Luke is here, John Luke is here" and all the kids came running to welcome John Luke and his family!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I sent the link to one of my good friends. I have hot heard back from her though.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When we figured out that our son had Asperger's we set out to try to focus as much of our energy as well as his time at school in inclusion activities. When the school tested him and recommended him for the gifted program we declined as that program would have been away from the neighborhood school. Instead we felt it was more important for him to work on social aspects vs. pure academics. Looking back now I think my wife would agree we made the right choice for him. He still have his quirky behaviors, but now his friends understand him and support him and most of all they like being with him even with those behaviors.

They are a challenge, but a blessing too. I do think more and more kids and adults are opening up to acceptance, but for those that don't - well they are the ones missing out.

My DW is a teacher in a Autism and Asperger's class, sometime I wonder how she makes it through a day. Sometimes its the kids, but seems more often then not its the parents that try to deny their child may have Autism or Asperger's.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> The best example of this is when Cordell rode his bike all through the campground yelling "John Luke is here, John Luke is here" and all the kids came running to welcome John Luke and his family!


Yes Clare, thank you! As I was typing I was remembering how touched we were that Cordell made the Grand Announcement







He couldn't have known how much that meant to us. Someday when he is older I will tell him.



Y-Guy said:


> They are a challenge, but a blessing too. I do think more and more kids and adults are opening up to acceptance, but for those that don't - well they are the ones missing out.
> 
> My DW is a teacher in a Autism and Asperger's class, sometime I wonder how she makes it through a day. Sometimes its the kids, but seems more often then not its the parents that try to deny their child may have Autism or Asperger's.


Glad to hear he is doing so well.








I couldn't agree with you more. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tami,
Thanks for calling this thread to my attention!! As Y-Guy said, "They are a challenge, but a blessing too. I do think more and more kids and adults are opening up to acceptance, but for those that don't - well they are the ones missing out."
Some days are so difficult, and I wish I could be 2-3 people, instead of alone. Then, some days are WONDERFUL, and Jimmy and I have a great time!!!
Unfortunately, those people who can't "let the child out in themselves" every once in a while, really miss out by not being around Jimmy, and others like him. These kids just want to be loved and accepted, just like anyone else.







The tantrums and being misunderstood are just part of the illness, and must be accepted along with the child.
God bless you all and best of luck to you!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------

